# Freemason: John Wayne



## Blake Bowden (Nov 13, 2009)

May 16, 1907 - June 11, 1979

Born Marion Morrison, "the Duke" appeared or starred in over 200 films in his fifty-year career, winning an Oscar for "True Grit," in 1969. Remembered for his definition of the American individualist of a mythical wild west, he came to represent America to several generations of movie-goers.

A Member of Glendale DeMolay Chapter during his high school days, Duke was also a freemason, like his father before him, receiving his Craft degrees in July 1970 in Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, Arizona. A Senior DeMolay, he was also awarded the DeMolay Legion of Honor in 1970. In December of that year, he joined the York Rite Bodies in California and became a Shriner in Al Malaikah Shrine Temple.
*
Initiated : July 9, 1970
Passed : July 10, 1970
Raised : July 11, 1970
Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, Arizona,*






Brother John Wayne - 33Â° (5/26/1907 - 6/11/1979) 
Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, AZ 





This is a photo showing John Wayne receiving his Masonic
Bible At Marion McDaniel Lodge 56 in Tucson, AZ, July 1970


God Bless him.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Nov 13, 2009)

we have a past master who sat in lodge with john wayne and roy rodgers in california.  He said they told him that the lodge was the only place they could go and feel normal.. Our pm also said they were proficient and worked in the lodge


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 14, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> we have a past master who sat in lodge with john wayne and roy rodgers in california.  He said they told him that the lodge was the only place they could go and feel normal.. Our pm also said they were proficient and worked in the lodge



That's so cool!


----------



## Heffernan (Nov 27, 2009)

I was initiated into the Order of DeMolay in April of 1980, soon after John Wayne was called from labor.  The class into which I was initiated was a class named in his honor, and I received a document from DeMolay to that effect.  In later years, when my chapter moved to a different lodge, we renamed it John Wayne chapter.  That chapter has recently moved to Alvin Lodge, where it is hoped the chapter will grow again.  

--
Patrick T. Heffernan, P.M.
Anson Jones #1416, A.F. & A.M.
Friendswood, Texas


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 11, 2009)

Jack Halterman, Sr., Co-Founder of Los Angeles Fraternal Supply Company,  shaking hands with Bro. and Noble John Wayne in the early 1970's.


----------

